# TECH: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno.



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

What a perfect day to go to the dyno......
Met up with Greg at Performance Dyno in Concord, NH this morning. We were able to run all three intake manifolds on my car, back to back. 
OEM manifold
HKK Motorsports manifold
USRT (By HKK Motorsports) manifold
Here are the "peak" #'s results @ 5600rpms....
OEM manifold: 98.87 whp / 112.32 ft/lbs
HKK manifold: 102.1 whp / 111.5 ft/lbs
USRT manifold: 103.39 whp / 111.79 ft/lbs
Now, at 6000rpms, it is gets even _better_...... 
OEM: 84whp
HKK: 97whp (*+13 whp gain*)
USRT: 100whp (*+16 whp gain*)
*side note* I did a run (not shown here) with my cam set @ -4 degrees, with the USRT manifold, I raised my peak to 105whp effectively making it a whopping *21whp* gain over the stock manifold @ 6000rpms. Ya, you read that right, 21whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















One thing that I noticed was my A/F leaning out. Especially with the USRT manfold. I feel that once the ECU adapts to the new manifold, it should richen it up a bit. I am going to purchase an adjustable FPR anyways because I am putting on a P&P head soon. 
**And before anyone mentions how disgustingly _low_ my numbers are, please keep in mind, that's NOT what's important here. What IS important is the end result.







**
_Modified by tdogg74 at 5:49 PM 11-19-2005_


_Modified by tdogg74 at 1:49 PM 3-3-2006_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Engine mods:
K&N Filter
Bored out TB
USRT manifold
STOCK OBDII head
Eurospec Sport 264* camshaft
Neuspeed adj cam gear
TT HD valve springs
Stock exhaust manifold, down pipe, & cat
TT 2.25 SS cat-back with Borla
9lb flywheel


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

ITs a pain in the a$$ to get an 8v to flow over 6K and you did it with a stock head. NICE cant wait for the ported head....


_Modified by pozer at 3:52 PM 11-19-2005_


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (tdogg74)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (pozer)*

damn







looks like a nice torque curve.
i got mine last week, installed it thursday. took about 45 min. to do the actual swap. tinkered with it friday, fabbed up an intake tract. didn't drive it yet, i can't swap the cable myself. sounds REALLY nice though, nice and responsive. can't wait till monday to drive it. 
BTW, greg is an awesome guy. he shipped mine 2 day UPS, threw in a bunch of HKK stickers and t-shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (bigteal)*

Looks like USRT is in my future


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for greg


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

This also blows the Vortex myth about short runner killing torque.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue.Slow (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (bigteal)*

mmm cant wait to get mine for x-mas. But whats the Usrt manifold?


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (Blue.Slow)*


----------



## Blue.Slow (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (pozer)*

ooh thats a very nice looking piece. Does the stock Intake manni flow better on a AEG than an ABA or can i expect the same increase in power from switching.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (Blue.Slow)*

The bottom one is an AEG lower intake manifold the top is an ABA lower intake manifold.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

No hijacking my thread!!!


----------



## Blue.Slow (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

they look about the same 2 me..... or am i just ignorant.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

No high jacking going on.. I would be interesting to know what lower manifold they use to make the intake or are them custom runners ?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

No idea. IM HKK735 for that answer.
I will say that the USRT doesnt use the lower piece like the HKK manfilds. The USRT is all custom fabbed.


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (pozer)*

I think the makers of these manifolds should provide a link to their sites (if available). These look to be some badass products. Kudos. I would gladly pay a 3 bills + or - to get a 21WHP GAIN !!!! I pretty much have the same mods, so this is really informative for me. Thanks


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

USRT: http://www.usrallyteam.com/
IM: Scott F. Williams
HKK Motorsports: http://www.hkkmotorsports.com/
IM: HKK735


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

That was fast! Thanks man.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (tdogg74)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (MFZERO)*

Nice. Hopefully i'll see some similar gains when i get my HKK put on. But damn man those numbers do seem kinda low


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (94jetta~~)*

Very nice tiddle - very nice!


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. ([email protected])*

Thanks for posting real numbers... Sweet. +ODD


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (fast84gti)*

Wish I could add to this post but I am having issues...broke one of the mounting bolts for the fuel rail off in the manifold...f me








Nice post though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_Wish I could add to this post but I am having issues...broke one of the mounting bolts for the fuel rail off in the manifold...f me








Nice post though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I want to see what Jeremy's motor puts out before going down this road. Nice thread though. Whats the price on the USRT manifold? From the looks of the finish and build and all that I would assume there is a significant chunk of change between it and the HKK piece no?
Good job, no go do this with a big cam and headowork.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (tdogg74)*

steve...do you stil have the dyno sheets from whne you did the mk4 mani swap


----------



## HK1980 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (Dave926)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBFELLA (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (HK1980)*









just in time for christmas, the perfect gift for my car!


----------



## ddogg74 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (DUBFELLA)*

yo nice numbers twizzler


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (ddogg74)*

nice numbers, I think I will get one, anyone have one of these on a done up head?


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (mikes96GTI)*

Whats that thing cost? website doesnt even show anything...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (freeflow90)*

Dude, you live in the same town as Greg....send 'em an IM.


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (VW97Jetta)*

I think they are around $350, not bad at all


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (freeflow90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freeflow90* »_Whats that thing cost? website doesnt even show anything...

The HKK manifold is $375 + your stock lower piece as a core charge. 
Keep in mind though, the designs of the HKK and the USRT are different. The USRT is 100% fabricated. 


_Modified by tdogg74 at 9:40 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hagphish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hagphish* »_I think the makers of these manifolds should provide a link to their sites (if available). These look to be some badass products. Kudos.

Guys, we'll have some details for you shortly. That includes a website update. Please stand by.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Dude, you live in the same town as Greg....send 'em an IM.
state, yes. town, no








they're more than an hour away


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_state, yes. town, no








they're more than an hour away









Oh....hmmmm......then who else on here lives in Plaistow....I thought Greg did (although I think I got this mixed up before too)


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (VW97Jetta)*

no one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Oh....hmmmm......then who else on here lives in Plaistow....I thought Greg did (although I think I got this mixed up before too)









http://www.google.com/search?a...e=off


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (pozer)*

can we get a pic of this installed


----------



## FiReD-uP (Jan 22, 2003)

WOW is all im saying


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (FiReD-uP)*

So what is different on the inside of the USRT mani as opposed to the HKK, besides the USRT being totally fabbed up? I see its a little larger as well.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (94jetta~~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jetta~~* »_So what is different on the inside of the USRT mani as opposed to the HKK, besides the USRT being totally fabbed up? I see its a little larger as well.

The difference is simple.
The HKK manifold is a simple log design with an OEM lower intake piece welded onto it. Fit and finish is OEM _perfect_.
The USRT manifold is 100% custom fabbed. There are individual velocity stacks (that protrude into the log). Custom flanges are welded onto the base to bolt to the head. High polished finish and perfect welds. This is a TOP NOTCH piece. 
As I am just a fellow consumer, I can answer a few of the basic questions for everyone, like install and such, so please feel free to continue to IM me with questions. All price inquiries should be answered by either Greg (HKK735) or Scott (Scott F. Williams). 


















_Modified by tdogg74 at 10:00 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have the HKK manifold and it KICKS MAJOR ASSSSS
I wouldn't spend my money on anything else.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
There are individual velocity stacks (that protrude into the log).

Ahhh thats what i was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Oh....hmmmm......then who else on here lives in Plaistow....I thought Greg did (although I think I got this mixed up before too)









I do







it sucks!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Hagphish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hagphish* »_I think the makers of these manifolds should provide a link to their sites (if available). 

i hear group buy


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

Not bad. But for the money, imo, a junkyard turbo set-up will yield far greater results; especially in combination of the USRT sri... 
Theoretically, with a 'proper' running engine + bolt-on (cam, chip, exhaust/intake) + SRI... N/A should yield 135-140whp, no?!


_Modified by LZ7J at 9:33 AM 11-21-2005_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_Not bad. But for the money, imo, a junkyard turbo set-up will yield far greater results; especially in combination of the USRT sri... 
Theoretically, with a 'proper' running engine + bolt-on (cam, chip, exhaust/intake) + SRI... N/A should yield 135-140whp, no?!


....Theoretically.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

hmmmmmm, maybe i can get a deal on injectors + the USRT sri.......


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*

i notion that we all send tdogg $3 towards dyno $$$ for providing the type of controlled hard number provided review we all yern for


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

I agree. I appreciate dyno #'s


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

ish, ill throw it! i know the one on the first page is usrt's, but i thought they were changing the design due to a bug or two. so im guessin the one above is HKK's?


_Modified by PBWB at 7:18 AM 11-22-2005_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks guys. I don't mind spending the money for the dyno time. The Performance Dyno guys were very understanding on what we were doing. There were a bunch of guys there with their 400+hp cars that were all over what we were doing. All in the name of science, I say. 

_Quote »_ish, ill throw it! i know the one on the first page is usrt's, but i thought they were changing the design due to a bug or two. so im guessin the one above is HKK's?


There are two versions of this manifold available right now, PBWB. The "HKK SRI", the one Greg sells for $375, uses the stock lower piece in conjunction with a custom log as the manifold. The first manifold I bought off him was this design. 
The one in the pic up above one is the USRT SRI (made by HKK Motorsports) that Scott Williams sells on his site. The design is different in that EVERYTHING is custom fabricated. Head flanges, individual velocity stacks that stick out inside the log, everything. It's very impressive looking. 
Like I said before, HKK735 or [email protected] should be IM'd for questions. They build/sell them....I just whore it out for 'em.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

ok, just contracting, got it.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (PBWB)*

correct- the mani pictured above is the USRT manifold, 100% fabricated-head flange, injector bosses, velocity stacks, etc...they are $525 in this initial offering...the only issues we had w/ them was v1 (the lehmann style plenum, as you can see that is gone)
the HKK Motorsports manifold utilizes the stock lower manifold w. a new subsection and plenum, these are $400 shipped plus your stock lower manifold for the core
its nice to finally be able to say "i TOLD you so!!!" to all the people that said sri's DONT WORK on n/a cars, and cause huge tq loss...look at the dyno sheets


----------



## mk4kimball (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

Do you have pics of the hkk product, I would like to compare the difference in design verses the usrt manifold.... I still dont understand the main differences in the two. I'm looking to order one for my MK4 but I'm still trying to decide if I should ante up the difference for the USRT... do you have picks of it installed on a MK4??? I want to see how people ran a intake off that manifold...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (mk4kimball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4kimball* »_Do you have pics of the hkk product...









That's it on my OBD-II MkIII 

The 'log' pleneum on my manifold is much larger in diameter than that of the USRT and the old style HKK mani..
..which could reep addtional benefits, but I'm not particularly sure.
Than again, it could prove to have a negative impact.
From my experiences thus far..
My HKK manifold has been the best single power mod I have ever bought for a 2.0l. Hands down, no doubt about it. 
Travis- The HKK manifold that you dynoed, was that your orig. HKK mani???




_Modified by DriveVW4Life at 2:07 PM 11-22-2005_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

The one I tested was _identical_ to yours, with the exception of the TB being on the passenger side.


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_i hear group buy









x2


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_The one I tested was _identical_ to yours, with the exception of the TB being on the passenger side.

The old one you had on your ride?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

No, the old one I has was an old, old design. 
Ya, and good luck on any group buys. LOL...these things are inexpensive enough right now as it is!!! Better hurry though if you want a USRT because I'm sure the introductory price won't last long.....


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_No, the old one I has was an old, old design....

Right on...
Cause that pleneum 'log' was much smaller in diameter compared to what I have and what you dyno'd.


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

Cool end results t-dog, nice info!


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (gargameliob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gargameliob* »_
x2

X3 on group buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (freeflow90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freeflow90* »_X3 on group buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

These manifolds are worth what they sell for individually in my opinion..
p.s. where the hell are our holiday emoticons already?!?!


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

problem isn't really the price of each unit, in our case, it's all about shipping and duties that kills the deal of those sweeties


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_problem isn't really the price of each unit, in our case, it's all about shipping and duties that kills the deal of those sweeties









You've got to pay the toll to cross the bridge, man..
..but I can totally understand where you dubbers north of the border are coming from.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

Claremont.....Plaistow.....same thing.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

We are in Quebec, Canada... North of Vermont.
but seems that a sponsor had a good answer to my question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xOCx (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (mk4kimball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4kimball* »_...do you have picks of it installed on a MK4??? I want to see how people ran a intake off that manifold... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1959695
I was also, thinking about getting one for my mk4. I was thinking of modifying my aem coldair than fab a bracket for the air pump.


----------



## FiReD-uP (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah ive been trying just to verify that they exist for the mk4 and 2 see a pic of one installed.


----------



## Betont (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (tdogg74)*

Very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so just out of curiosity, what do you think my HKK manifold will do on my engine 
ABD intake, 
GIAC chip with big cam program, 
TT lightweight aluminum cam gear, 
TT 276 cam with heavy duty valve springs, 
Autotech shock therapy 10.4 mm plug wires, 
Turn2 stage 3 poly motor mounts, 
neuspeed short throw shifter, 
Brospeed header, 
2 1/2" piping to a magnaflow muffler, 
clutchmasters 16v pressure plate and 4puck sprung race disc, 
9.5 lb lightnened flywheel, 
eurosport underdrive pully 
Stage 3 PnP head shaved and portmatched lower intake plenum and header, 
TT titanium retainers, 
autotech lightweight lifters,
Ferrea stainless Steel valves, 
ARP head bolts, 
heavy duty head gasget, 
Quaife LSD, 
3.94 Ring and pin,
ARP diff bolts,
.75 5th gear conversion,
Ported TB, 
MSD 6AL ignition 
just trying to think whether it will be more than is what your setup has done


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Most likely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_so just out of curiosity, what do you think my HKK manifold will do on my engine.....just trying to think whether it will be more than is what your setup has done

Every dyno is different. I'm sure if I went on a different type of dyno, at a different loaction, I would have gotte different numbers......but same over-all result. My tests proved that there was no low end tq loss and that peak hp is raised and places it further down the rpm band. 
With the mods you listed, just the fact that you have the ability to breathe better and rev higher _should_, in theory, enable your engine to make more power. Plus the larger duration cam and header will aloow you to move more air higher in the rpms. By using the SRI, you've just removed the "bottle-neck". 
BTW, do you have a dyno of your current mods you could share?


----------



## FiReD-uP (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

so is there one for the mk4? and dose anyone have a picture?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (xOCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xOCx* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1959695


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (FiReD-uP)*

A Mk4 2.0l crossflow manifold has already been produced. However, our hands are currently full making the other bits. We'll let y'all know when the AEG is taken care of.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
BTW, do you have a dyno of your current mods you could share? 


wish i did but no. i should have one when i get the SRI installed. maybe i will try to get a before and after. we will see. not to many dyno shops around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Awesome thread..! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

Btw guys, the Mk3 2.0l 8v manifolds (dyno tested) are shipping already. The 1.8T versions are available now, also. However, dyno testing on those will begin next week.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I wish I had money for a 1.8T USRT manifold


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Btw guys, the Mk3 2.0l 8v manifolds (dyno tested) are shipping already. The 1.8T versions are available now, also. However, dyno testing on those will begin next week.









Good news Scott. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
These will look great underneath the Christmas tree this year guys.....come get 'em!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
These will look great underneath the Christmas tree this year guys.....come get 'em!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Awesome...looks like Twizzler is buying! Thanks Travis! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue.Slow (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Hey i just got mine i was wondering how the guy fabbed up his intake in the picture of the MKIV with the SRI.


----------



## kyllc (Nov 2, 2003)

looks promising


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (kyllc)*

I was just thinking, anybody got flowbench numbers on these manifolds. It would be nice to know what kind of numbers they produce.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would likely assume they would flow whatever your intake ports would flow.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

I've got a TT 266 cam with a remapped chip on my 2.0L 8v 95 Jetta.
What kind of gains in horsepower shoudl I see with one of these SRIs installed?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (jtdunc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_I've got a TT 266 cam with a remapped chip on my 2.0L 8v 95 Jetta.
What kind of gains in horsepower shoudl I see with one of these SRIs installed?

Results are going to be different for everyone because of differences in dynos, mods, cams, ect. But, what you WILL see is a torque curve that will not die off as fast as with the stock intake manifold. 
I know that a LOT of people have IM'd me over the past year with questions and what-not. And I know a good % of them bought one...its time others put theirs on a dyno like I did and show the results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

no shizzle tbag. 
There are sooo many people that want that "number". It's like a rich, balding, fat, banker that rolls around on a brand new v-rod. It's just for looks. You can have 200WHP and still not drive worth a ****. Dyno's are not the most accurate thing on earth. Flow charts, and air/fuel, and real world accounts are were the truth comes out.
BTW- I am a little tired and cranky. I need a beer to suck on and a nap.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Hagphish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hagphish* »_no shizzle tbag. 
There are sooo many people that want that "number". It's like a rich, balding, fat, banker that rolls around on a brand new v-rod. It's just for looks. You can have 200WHP and still not drive worth a ****. Dyno's are not the most accurate thing on earth. Flow charts, and air/fuel, and real world accounts are were the truth comes out.
BTW- I am a little tired and cranky. I need a beer to suck on and a nap. 

LMAO!


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Is there any chance a manifold could be made custom to specs I provided? Specifically have the TB flange welded to the right side of the manifold (when looking at the engine) and have the flange made to fit a OBD 2 VR6 throttle body? In addition to smaller vacuum hose connectors added to the left side?
Basically I ask this as the manifold that came with the car when I bought was custom made by the person who built the engine, and I've never really felt comfortable with it. I can provide pics and more detailed information if this is available.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_Is there any chance a manifold could be made custom to specs I provided? Specifically have the TB flange welded to the right side of the manifold (when looking at the engine) and have the flange made to fit a OBD 2 VR6 throttle body? In addition to smaller vacuum hose connectors added to the left side?
Basically I ask this as the manifold that came with the car when I bought was custom made by the person who built the engine, and I've never really felt comfortable with it. I can provide pics and more detailed information if this is available.


Absolutely! IM HKK735 or call the HKK Motorsports phone number in my sig and tell Greg what you're looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_Is there any chance a manifold could be made custom to specs I provided? Specifically have the TB flange welded to the right side of the manifold (when looking at the engine) and have the flange made to fit a OBD 2 VR6 throttle body? In addition to smaller vacuum hose connectors added to the left side?


Yes, these manifolds are specifically available with the inlet on either side. Also you may choose a stock, VR6, or Mustang throttlebody. Adding vacuum ports is no problem whatsoever.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
I know that a LOT of people have IM'd me over the past year with questions and what-not. And I know a good % of them bought one...its time others put theirs on a dyno like I did and show the results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*Show us your SRI manifolds and your data guys!!!!!*


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, these manifolds are specifically available with the inlet on either side. Also you may choose a stock, VR6, or Mustang throttlebody. Adding vacuum ports is no problem whatsoever.


Who on here is running a non-ABA TB (VR6 or other) with their SRI without any problems? If you are OBDI is everyone running the stock idle air controller? I am specifically looking for those setups using the stock or chipped motronic engine management, not standalone








I have recently plumbed my SRI to accommodate the stock IAC so we'll see if I can get it running decent in the near future










_Modified by bajan01 at 12:15 AM 12-21-2005_


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (bajan01)*

yah how does the vr6 throttle body work on a aba obd2 system? Does that cause the engine to run all wack?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, these manifolds are specifically available with the inlet on either side. Also you may choose a stock, VR6, or Mustang throttlebody. Adding vacuum ports is no problem whatsoever.


Good looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_yah how does the vr6 throttle body work on a aba obd2 system? Does that cause the engine to run all wack?

not when you have the right tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_
Who on here is running a non-ABA TB (VR6 or other) with their SRI without any problems? 


i'm running an older 1.8T TB with no problems.


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (tdogg74)*

Nice


----------



## wicked2.0 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (K.I.M.)*

Just curios. Everyone on here is talking about this manifold on their na engines. Has anyone put it on a turbo 2.0? Does it work just as well as putting it on a na engine? I'd imagine it would make a world of difference with turbo. Anyone has any dyno results? I'm interested in buying one of these in the future and want to get the facts before i do. Not only are they a major power adder (according to everyone on this post), but they look awesome too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (wicked2.0)*

I'll handle this one. First of all, thanks for the positive comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Secondly, these manifolds were originally conceived for use with boost. That they work so well in NA engines is actually a pleasant surprise. Now, if you look at the dynocharts you'll see that the stock manifold keeps up with the USRT SRI until the upper rpms where the stocker falls flat on its face. That is where the air flow becomes restricted.








With a turbo this critical air flow volume is reached far earlier. So, even greater gains are made starting lower in the rev range. The USRT manifold + turbo = rocket sauce. Our next round of dyno testing will be with the 1.8T, but anybody with a turbo 2.0l 8v will get a parts deal if they'd like to independently test for us. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'll handle this one. First of all, thanks for the positive comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Secondly, these manifolds were originally conceived for use with boost. That they work so well in NA engines is actually a pleasant surprise. Now, if you look at the dynocharts you'll see that the stock manifold keeps up with the USRT SRI until the upper rpms where the stocker falls flat on its face. That is where the air flow becomes restricted.








With a turbo this critical air flow volume is reached far earlier. So, even greater gains are made starting lower in the rev range. The USRT manifold + turbo = rocket sauce. Our next round of dyno testing will be with the 1.8T, but anybody with a turbo 2.0l 8v will get a parts deal if they'd like to independently test for us. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


I'll be in touch when i get back from Japan.


----------



## wicked2.0 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'll handle this one. First of all, thanks for the positive comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Secondly, these manifolds were originally conceived for use with boost. That they work so well in NA engines is actually a pleasant surprise. Now, if you look at the dynocharts you'll see that the stock manifold keeps up with the USRT SRI until the upper rpms where the stocker falls flat on its face. That is where the air flow becomes restricted.








With a turbo this critical air flow volume is reached far earlier. So, even greater gains are made starting lower in the rev range. The USRT manifold + turbo = rocket sauce. Our next round of dyno testing will be with the 1.8T, but anybody with a turbo 2.0l 8v will get a parts deal if they'd like to independently test for us. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


What kind of deal are you talking and when would this happen? I'd be interested.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (wicked2.0)*

I need one of these after I do the turbo upgrade on my 1.8T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (bigteal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigteal* »_
i'm running an older 1.8T TB with no problems.

With stock engine management?


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (bajan01)*

yup. it's off an older 1.8T, AEB engine code if i remember correctly. bolted right up. didn't realize what it was until it was all up and running. it has no ramps, however, since i put this on with the SRI, i don't know if it made any kind of difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (wicked2.0)*

We can do this whenever you're ready. It takes about a week to get these together. Check your IM for details. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: (pozer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pozer* »_The bottom one is an AEG lower intake manifold the top is an ABA lower intake manifold.









"they look about the same 2 me..... or am i just ignorant."
Maybe a little blind is all







jk with you.
the AEG intake runners are (I think) 5mm larger than ABA.
Which leeds to my question, the hkk sri uses the ABA lower intake so it's the smaller size. The USRT has custom runners, but what size are they?
Rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (R)*

The USRT crossflow manifold's runners have a 38mm inside diameter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_All this talk about intake manifolds makes me want to start bringing in these babies...

























What manifolds are those ?


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

Have you tried making a custom intake with the mk4 lower? It is 42mm. Or is that too big for short runners? Todd


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_Have you tried making a custom intake with the mk4 lower? It is 42mm. Or is that too big for short runners? Todd


It's only too big when it's bigger than the ports on the head itself


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_All this talk about intake manifolds makes me want to start bringing in these babies...

























Long Runner Intake Manifold?


----------



## IceBoy (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_All this talk about intake manifolds makes me want to start bringing in these babies...









VWMS?


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

does anyone have a dyno sheet for a ported aba factory manifold.


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Se
_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_All this talk about intake manifolds makes me want to start bringing in these babies...

























seriously WTF is that?








j5


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Jphive)*









maybe a euro spec 2.0???

do you have to bend the dipstick tube with the HKK mani?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_ 

do you have to bend the dipstick tube with the HKK mani?

ever so slightly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

roger that, whats the turnaround time from the time you guys get the lower mani, til the time i should have it at my door? Probably hit you guys within the next week or two.
and PM sent.


----------



## 2PointGoGoGo (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'll handle this one. First of all, thanks for the positive comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Secondly, these manifolds were originally conceived for use with boost. That they work so well in NA engines is actually a pleasant surprise. Now, if you look at the dynocharts you'll see that the stock manifold keeps up with the USRT SRI until the upper rpms where the stocker falls flat on its face. That is where the air flow becomes restricted.








With a turbo this critical air flow volume is reached far earlier. So, even greater gains are made starting lower in the rev range. The USRT manifold + turbo = rocket sauce. Our next round of dyno testing will be with the 1.8T, but anybody with a turbo 2.0l 8v will get a parts deal if they'd like to independently test for us. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


not to bring up an old subject but if you guys are interested in a mk4 I'm down, we would just have to come up with a new intercooler to intake manifold pipe... let me know what you guys think...


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (2PointGoGoGo)*

scott, do you have MAF data pre-post from 1k to redline for the stock and the new mani for a Mk4?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno.*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointGoGoGo* »_not to bring up an old subject but if you guys are interested in a mk4 I'm down.

Sure, send me an IM with a proposal.

_Quote, originally posted by *scotty_passat* »_scott, do you have MAF data pre-post from 1k to redline for the stock and the new mani for a Mk4? 

Nope, I don't have that information.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

I think I'm gonna get one of these thing in summer. I can't wait


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (Jimbow)*

go for it man, it's the best thing i've ever done (mod wise) for the 8v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (bigteal)*

ill be doing this set up with a nice turbo to back up the power


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

I think I'm gonna have to look at one of these as well this year, summer come the earliest for a semi broke college student who's money goes towards his car and records. 
NOBODY in the pac NW has one of these babies (that I know of) and I'd love to be one of the first!


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_NOBODY in the pac NW has one of these babies (that I know of) and I'd love to be one of the first!









Looks like we've got a race







I just have to find the car first before I plop down the money


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Looks like we've got a race







I just have to find the car first before I plop down the money
















You just need the car where as I just need the money cause I already have a car.








Mine would be for an AEG, not the ABA


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Getting my Monster sodium blasted next week... I should have some specs for you by end of next week, and maybe a teaser thread... Even though I've already spilled the beans.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

does anybody have a sound clip or video of this thing?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Go to Google Video and Search HKK. I did that small video clip with my old HKK Motorsports manifold. 
Also, here are a couple sound clips:
http://www.geocities.com/tdogg74/intake.wav
http://www.geocities.com/tdogg74/hiway.wav
The HKK manifold and USRT sound virtually identical. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

that sounded great! thanks man.


----------



## no.og.a2 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

so would it be pointless to run a HKK/USRT type manifold without running forced induction?
im getting a 2.0 for my mk2 shortly and am really interested in gettiing one but am not sure.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (no.og.a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no.og.a2* »_so would it be pointless to run a HKK/USRT type manifold without running forced induction?
im getting a 2.0 for my mk2 shortly and am really interested in gettiing one but am not sure.

Was that a serious question? lol...did you even read the first page of this post? Im N/A and gained 21whp with this thing. That good enough?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (no.og.a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no.og.a2* »_so would it be pointless to run a HKK/USRT type manifold without running forced induction?


i believe that the SRI was developed for FI applications, but they found that it increased HP/TQ for NA applications too.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Was that a serious question? lol...did you even read the first page of this post? Im N/A and gained 21whp with this thing. That good enough?








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (independent77)*

21 WHP is nothing... I got 10 WHP from that big VW vinyl on the windshield, 15 from swapping to Zenon headlight fluid, and 50 from the Folgers racing muffler I installed myself in a weekend with a hacksaw, pipeclamp, and duct tape.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Dude thats like a 75whp gain thats freaking sweet! i cant wait to install my big freaking wing to get 35hp. thats gonna be awesome!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_21 WHP is nothing... I got 10 WHP from that big VW vinyl on the windshield, 15 from swapping to Zenon headlight fluid, and 50 from the Folgers racing muffler I installed myself in a weekend with a hacksaw, pipeclamp, and duct tape.
















WHOA!!! I only got 6whp from my Deadhead VW vinyl sticker! Friggin OBDII sucks!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

USRT Stickers - Dyno proven 15hp gain on an otherwise stock motor.

Travis' Car:









Gains with stickers:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Notice how the HKK sticker didn't really do much in the low-end. But when Travis put on the USRT sticker, the entire area under the curve was increased. Gains were felt from idle all the way to..uhm..redline..yeah.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

ok?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

thats it, time for me to get back the drawing board and get some new, more powerful stickers made...or better yet, just increase the number of HKK stickers and the gains are quantified


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

do you guys have anything in the works for the 16v motors?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

16v efi manifold has been in production for over a year


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Go to Google Video and Search HKK. I did that small video clip with my old HKK Motorsports manifold. 
Also, here are a couple sound clips:
http://www.geocities.com/tdogg74/intake.wav
http://www.geocities.com/tdogg74/hiway.wav
The HKK manifold and USRT sound virtually identical. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Holy crap that sounds nice!!


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (tseuG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tseuG* »_
Holy crap that sounds nice!!

I have to get some audio of my SRI stat...you guys are stealing all the thunder


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*









Here's the USRT 16v manifold. Note the lavish attention to detail on the ram pipe (the tubular sections between the throttlebody and the plenum). Greg could have bolted the TB directly to the plenum cap - the typical short cut that other builders take. But, as always he's taken the extra step for maximum gains.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What Scott failed to mention is that the majority of gains from that manifold do in fact come from the sticker on the front.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What Scott failed to mention is that the majority of gains from that manifold do in fact come from the sticker on the front.









Look at my manifold stickers.....








Uber powerz


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Forget the intake manifold.
How much for *2* stickers?


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_Forget the intake manifold.
How much for *2* stickers? 





































I don't think you can *handle* that much power!!


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (tseuG)*

anyone runing this with a turbo set up?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

I feel left out








good job guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm thoroughly intrigued. Can you run a G60 valve cover on an ABA now that the manifold is out of the way?


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (WickedMystic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WickedMystic* »_I'm thoroughly intrigued. Can you run a G60 valve cover on an ABA now that the manifold is out of the way?

what would that do for you?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes you can. What it does is allow you to fully polish the G60 manifold to add to the bling factor.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

I got mine a week or two ago. Just need to clean it up before installing.
It was made by HKK for another 'texer, ceramic coated with the internal velocity stacks.








Question - 
there are two threaded holes in the mani, one at the rear (visible in the pic), and the other on the bottom aft of the flange for the throttle body.
Are these for hooking up the tube from the VC breather, and also to the brake booster? I'm pretty sure they are, just wanted to ask. If that's the case, where can i get the barbed fittings on which to attach the hoses?
TIA.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

The extra barbed fitting can be sealed up as its not necessary. Or you can hook up a vaccume line or boost gauge to it. 
The big hole is to screw in your AIT sensor.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

well, sh*t. That helps tremendously. what should I use to cap it? do they make vac caps that big?


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

ok i realized that probably doesn't make sense. the fitting you marked "extra fitting" i'm going to run for vac to the HVAC flaps.
This is the one i'm not sure what to do with:


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

man, i'm really having cognitive issues today - you marked that one Brake Booster... i'm just wondering if there's a fitting I need to purcase to go in there, or if it screws out of hte intake manifold. I'm not looking at the engine right now so i can't say.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

ok nevermind, i got it all figured out. i'm just missing a barb for the booster.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98golfGTI* »_
what would that do for you?

It just looks sweet, that's all.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (WickedMystic)*

I seriously need to look into budgeting one of those babys into my car for the year.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (WickedMystic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WickedMystic* »_
It just looks sweet, that's all.

oh ok thanks


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (odj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *odj* »_ok i realized that probably doesn't make sense. the fitting you marked "extra fitting" i'm going to run for vac to the HVAC flaps.
This is the one i'm not sure what to do with: 









holy old school! that is the VERY 1st sri i EVER made , mny many many moons ago
the fitting in ? is in fact for the brake booster, that is 1/2"NPT thread , so you need a 1/2"NTP male to 1/2" hose barb fitting

and travis- you go w/ the lines and arrows!!!


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_holy old school! that is the VERY 1st sri i EVER made , mny many many moons ago
the fitting in ? is in fact for the brake booster, that is 1/2"NPT thread , so you need a 1/2"NTP male to 1/2" hose barb fitting

ha! nice one.
thanks for the tip. you can get those at home depot or lowes or places like that, right?


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

I read through pretty much most of this and i want one...but what about the secondary air pump? I live in cali so emissions is a big deal...and i really don't like the idea of having a CEL, so am i pretty much arsed out?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (odj)*

The very first one.







So it's got the nastalgia factor, if *not* years of fine-tuning.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_The very first one.







So it's got the nastalgia factor, if *not* years of fine-tuning.

LOL yeah... that's exactly what i was thinking








oh well, it can't make it _slower_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (noskeh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noskeh* »_I read through pretty much most of this and i want one...but what about the secondary air pump? I live in cali so emissions is a big deal...and i really don't like the idea of having a CEL, so am i pretty much arsed out?

No, you have to remove the pump, but you can decode it from your ECU. If you have a VAGCOM or know someone that does, here is the procedure:








So basically, you want to chage your coding from TLEV to Tier 1.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Travis, you're such a pimp.


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice, and i assume i would just put an air filter at the end of the combi valve...
This may go on my list when i get my head/cam done.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (noskeh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noskeh* »_Nice, and i assume i would just put an air filter at the end of the combi valve...
This may go on my list when i get my head/cam done.

No, you remove it entirely from your head. If you rool up to a Cali inspection ref and they see the combi valve unplugged just sitting there...insta-fail. Once you code out the air pump, you can just remove the two bolts holding it to the head, unplug it from the exhaust manifold and plug up the hole in the ex manifold. Nobody will be the wiser.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

got my HKK joint in this Saturday. Still working on getting everything really clean and working right... I'll post another pic when everything's a bit cleaned up.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (odj)*

here is a dyno of a aeg/mk4 intake dyno








96aba long block and engine management,
tt 268* cam w/dual springs and chip,
lightened flywheel,
aeg/mk4 intake manifold,
1.8t tb, kn cone filter,
aba downpipe and cat, tt 2.25 exaust.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

108, seems kinda low... w/ 15% drivetrain loss that comes out to like 124. How accurate is a dynojet dyno?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (WickedMystic)*

yeah, i think that it is low also. look at the a/f reading. i think that the ecm is still learning. i finnished the cam install on thursday night. i also changed the maf position after seeing the chart . it seemed to help. the maf sits behind a bend in the intake tract and i think that the denser air was missing the sensor. but compare the chart with tdoggs in the first post.


----------



## hatter36 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Anyone ever dynoed one of these manifolds with a 13:1 AF reading?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Does anyone have a write up on how cancel out the mk4 aeg air pump??


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_Does anyone have a write up on how cancel out the mk4 aeg air pump??
 Wondering same thing...


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Are any other mods needed when using a VR6 throttle body on OBD1 xflow? Obviously the MAF is needed, will the ECU adapt to the increased air flow?
Does the intake include all thats needed for installation? Gaskets, etc?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would think G60 injectors (or whatever G60 inj flow)


----------



## blkmkIII (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (odj)*

id love to run one. ive got an aba-t on a 60 trim. 18psi.. would love to rock out with one of these.. lmk a price thing ive seen 375 flowing around if so send me a bill lol. also wut size is a vr6 tb? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTMBEETLEON18z (Apr 22, 2006)

how much is the hkk mani and USRT mani..? thanks.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (DTMBEETLEON18z)*

new they are $525, i happen to have an older version for sale for considerably cheaper







check the sig.


----------



## blkmkIII (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> With a turbo this critical air flow volume is reached far earlier. So, even greater gains are made starting lower in the rev range. The USRT manifold + turbo = rocket sauce. Our next round of dyno testing will be with the 1.8T, but anybody with a turbo 2.0l 8v will get a parts deal if they'd like to independently test for us. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif
> (QUOTE]
> parts deal if i test with ur usrt. i have an 2L 8v . doubble stacked mkIv head gaskets arp head studs. stock motor. super 60 turbo stock trannie.running 15lbs.330 injectiors starion ic. 4bar fpr. lmk wut kind of discount were talking about. id run a 5.0 tb. and 440s...lmk chris//id be down to whore vortex/


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (blkmkIII)*

so, what's the difference between the HKK and USRT by HKK one?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Results: OEM vs HKK vs USRT manifold dyno. (Chapel)*

The "HKK" piece with the OEM lower manifold piece welded onto a plenum.
Very old version, but you can see what Im talking about.
















The USRT piece are machine turned individual velocity stacks welded to a machined mount plate that accomidates all stock fuel injectors and fuel rail. 
example:
















An even newer model has a dual plenum design with tapered velocity stacks and larger bells. 
Hit me up if you got any more questions. Im local too if you want to see/hear it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

isn't the USRT one only like $600?
how much is the HKK one?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

The USRT one on my car is $525. Not sure on the latest version (over &600 I think). The HKK one (and dont quote me on this) is $375 + your stock lower piece. You can give Greg a call at his shop for more details: 603-863-9800.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Mikey has one (Red A2 Jetta with an ABA)
looked cool.
Went pretty well too.
I'm thinking of getting an A2 GTI and doing an ABA swap and the USRT manifold, 282 cam and lightened valve components.


----------



## sio (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Chapel)*

old thread but worth a shot. just a question... what to do with the stock idle air control motor on my OBDI 8v?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_Mikey has one (Red A2 Jetta with an ABA)
looked cool.
Went pretty well too.
I'm thinking of getting an A2 GTI and doing an ABA swap and the USRT manifold, 282 cam and lightened valve components.

wow, ****in Kreskin-esque. I bet when I posted that, I didn't think I'd have a 360hp WRX Wagon between now and then...
ok, 260 cam right now and probably a 270 instead of the 282, but close enough.


_Modified by Chapel at 1:11 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (sio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sio* »_old thread but worth a shot. just a question... what to do with the stock idle air control motor on my OBDI 8v?


you can either delete it and just set the idle with the screw on the TB, or you can get a manifold and have a bung welded on the intake for it and a bung put on the intake tube to accept the other end of it.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

repost


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_repost


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

i don't know if there still doing this ,but when i got my usrt manifold 2 years ago it was mad by hkk.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

new manifolds will be incredible.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21tuningolf* »_ i don't know if there still doing this ,but when i got my usrt manifold 2 years ago it was mad by hkk. 


Lot of changes since then, bud... Greg no longer makes them, nobody makes them, they are no longer made...


----------



## vwbias (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

racecraft







i think you can get one for the mk4 for about 600


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Greg no longer makes them, nobody makes them, they are no longer made...

That's not _entirely_ true.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
That's not _entirely_ true.









The "USRT" SRI is no longer made by HKK, and HKK is not currently producing SRI's...
That is true... all other things aside.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
The "USRT" SRI is no longer made by HKK, and HKK is not currently producing SRI's...
That is true... all other things aside.

Membership has it's priveliges then. lol


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Membership has it's priveliges then. lol









Ya, but nut swinging for cheap parts is nothing new.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

thats a good thing cause the one i got from hkk sucked, he rushed it out and didn't mill the flange correctly. = vacume leak city. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

id love to get my hands on a USRT SRI. for the mk4. but alas they have to be ***** and not produce them any more. im hoping one will surface itself somewhere in my travels through the vortex.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

They come up in the classifieds somewhat regularly... however, the MKIV is the rarer of the two.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i really dont have that much $$ for one right now n e ways. ive been spending alot latley.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_i really dont have that much $$ for one right now n e ways. ive been spending alot latley.

If I had one, I'd sell it to you.


----------

